# National Fibromyalgia Association Applauds FDA Approval of Lyrica



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

National Fibromyalgia Association Applauds FDA Approval of Lyricahttp://www.fmaware.org/Statement from Lynne Matallana, NFA President and FounderORANGE, Calif----On June 21, 2007, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) approved Lyrica(pregabalin), as the first drug to treat fibromyalgia. Lyrica (pregabalin) has been shown in clinical trials involving 1,800 patients to reduce pain and improve daily function in some patients with fibromyalgia.The approval marks an important advance, and provides a reason for optimism for the many patients who will receive pain relief with Lyrica, according to Steven Galson, M.D., M.P.H., director of FDA's Center for Drug Evaluation and Research.The following is a statement from Lynne Matallana, President and Founder of the National Fibromyalgia Association:The National Fibromyalgia Association has been working for over ten years to raise awareness of fibromyalgia and its debilitating chronic pain that affects the lives of 6 to 10 million people in the United States. During that time, we have also been hoping and waiting to have an effective drug treatment approved by the FDA specifically for fibromyalgia so that we no longer have to hear our health care providers tell us "there is nothing I can do for you," or worse, the pain is "all in your head."The FDA's approval of Lyrica (pregabalin) for the treatment of fibromyalgia is a giant step forward for people suffering with this chronic pain disorder. Never before has there been a drug specifically shown to help treat the symptoms of fibromyalgia.Now that Lyrica (pregabalin) is approved for the treatment of pain and disturbed sleep in people with FM, there is hope that the medical community will feel more prepared to treat this disorder. Patients will also know that there is now a medication that may help them with their fibromyalgia related pain. In the future as other medications are approved by the FDA, the fibromyalgia community will have additional hope for treatments that will be effective.After years of living with the debilitating chronic pain that is often associated with fibromyalgia, and after feeling that there was little support and understanding for those of us with the disorder, now more than ever we are hopeful that public and medical awareness will improve and patients will have an effective treatment that could help reduce their suffering.The future is bright indeed.ABOUT THE NFA:The National Fibromyalgia Association is a non-profit 501©(3) organization whose mission is to develop and execute programs dedicated to improving the quality of life for people with fibromyalgia by increasing the awareness of the public, media, government and medical communities. The NFA publishes a quarterly magazine, Fibromyalgia AWARE.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

This is encouraging! I went today to the doctor before reading this thread, and the dr. wanted to try me on Cymbalta. I have been experiencing depression for a while now, and she thinks it's due to being in pain constantly. If it doesn't work, at least I know now I'll have another option. Thanks!


----------



## cyndiew (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi,I was put on Lyrica by my pain specialist on March 12 of this year. I had been using Provigil to augment morphine in an effort to control pain. The Provigil didn't help, so we tried Lyrica, the first-ever FDA approved drug for fibromyalgia. Initially I was getting the side effects of blurry vision and a bit of dizziness. My doctor said that the side effects should stop if I stick with it. Within two weeks I was pain free as long as I remained inactive (which was an improvement for me). However, when I began to do household chores, such as vacuuming, I would experience a lot of pain and have to resort to muscle relaxers. I have recorded in my health log the following possible side effects after being on Lyrica for about three weeks: "The side effects I am having are as follows:Trouble with eyesight (difficulty focusing)Dizziness and UnsteadinessDifficulty concentratingSwelling of hands and ankles (also, my clothes are all too tight so there’s either weight gain or swelling all over)Dry mouth (in the A.M. mostly)Hands seem to be much more shaky than they were.Uncontrolled movements/Twitching when I am sitting down or lying down.Some difficulty speaking the words I am thinking A small bit of rash on top of each foot behind big toe.I would like to know how much longer these side effects will continue."My March 18th entry reads: "Rash has become more severe and now covers the tops of my feet. It has gradually gone up my left leg to my shin. Skin on the tops of my feet has become extremely dry and discolored. I have had terrible trouble with swelling of hands and feet—very painful arthritic-like conditions. Also having a lot of involuntary jerky movements of arms and legs and very shaky hands much of the time."Currently I am not taking Lyrica because I am in the coverage gap of Medicare D and cannot afford to pay the astronomical price for this drug myself. The good things: A HUGE reduction in chronic fatigue which enabled me to do much better at keeping up my household chores. The muscle spasms which forced me to take the muscle relaxers would not be a concern for you, as they are from a spinal fusion surgery I had last year. If you can tolerate this drug, you will find it does a lot to restore your former lifestyle. Do try!!I hope my sharing this information will prove useful to you.Best regards,Cyndie


----------

